# Lens Correction, how to enable profile automatically?



## Harry Briels (Jul 6, 2013)

I have in my LR4 Profile Correction enabled which now shows:
Make: Sony
Model: Sony DSC RX1
Profile: Adobe (Sony DSC RX1)

I expected that after installing this profile, that the next import (of RX1 images) would now automatically have this profile applied.
But this is not the case. I still have to apply the profile on a one by one basis.

What can I do to accomplish this for future imports?
Thank you for your help!
Harry


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 6, 2013)

Applying a lens profile is the same as making any other develop adjustment, i.e. it's done on a per image basis, and not applied automatically by default. So to have it applied automatically during import you would first need to setup a develop preset which has "Lens Profile Corrections" enabled, then apply that preset during import.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Jul 6, 2013)

You can set the default settings based on the camera model. Select an image and make the changes you want to be set as default. Then under the Develop menu select "Set Default Settings..."  You can then select the option to set your current settings as default. Now all imported images from that camera ail start with these settings. The reset button will also now return the image back to these settings.


----------



## Harry Briels (Jul 7, 2013)

Jim and Sizzlingbadger, thank you both for your advise.
I followed the advise to adjust in the development menu the default setting after selecting an image and applying the lens profile. However new imported images are not automatically corrected with the lens profile.
Jim's suggestion to make a develop preset I am still working on. I first have to determine how to make a develop preset!
Harry


----------



## Tony Jay (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi Harry.

Making a develop preset is the easiest thing in the world.
Interestingly lens profiles are the only develop presets I use.
Take one image with no develop edits at all.
In the Develop module apply a lens correction profile by ticking the 'enable profile corrections' box.
I also tick the 'remove chromatic abberation' box as well.

Now look at the left panel in the Develop module.
There is a subpanel called 'Presets'.
On the same title bar there is a plus(+) sign.
Click on the plus sign.
The 'New Develop Preset' dialog appears.
Untick all the options apart from those related to 'Lens corrections'.
Name the new preset something amazing, such as "Import Develop preset".
This preset lives in 'User presets' that is found at the bottom of the list of presets.
You want to be able to find it in the import dialog specifically  and it under the same heading 'User presets'.

Now, here is a little something extra that you may not know:
In the import dialog once you have set up the whole dialog in the way that you like going through the options in each subpanel on the right:
Destination drive;
File handling;
File renaming;
Apply during import (you want to apply your develop preset) including metadata presets as well; and
Folder organization,
then one can name the entire set up as a preset, the 'Import Preset'.
The 'Import Preset' naming option is found at the bottom of the import dialog.
Click on the little arrow heads next to 'none'.
A dialog box opens - click on 'Save Current Settings as New Preset'.
Name you preset something profound, such as, "Harry's Import preset".

In this way the entire process becomes automated to the nth degree of detail.
The only thing that ever needs attention is my copyright information.
On January one every year I change the metadata preset changing only one thing - the year.
This is then saved.

Typing this message has taken much longer than actually making my preset took - by some way!

Some photographers have automated their workflow in incredibly complex ways.
If one is a studio photographer and are using one or just a few different lighting setups and hence only a few different camera settings and lenses it is possible to make develop presets for each combination of ISO, exposure settings, and lens and then apply them to the appropriate imports.
If one has renaming templates and metadata templates as well then vast amounts of information can be applied to thousands of images and all develop settings applied - on import!
All done automatically!!

My personal photographic interests preclude this sort of automation of develop settings, but it may help you.

This post is a bit long - given the simple question I undertook to answer - but some of this information is not obvious to all.

Tony Jay


----------



## Harry Briels (Jul 7, 2013)

Tony:
Thank you very much for your great effort to help me automating the application of my Sony RX1 lens profile.
It works like you predicted!
I followed you clear step-by-step advises and first created the "Import Develop preset". 
Thereafter I saved it as "Harry's Import preset"
I now would appreciate to learn in what way (steps) can I extend this preset with another item?
Harry


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 7, 2013)

Take an image into Develop that only has your new Lens Correction preset applied (or take an unchanged image into Develop and apply the Lens Correction preset). Then make the other changes that you want to include in that preset, then when finished right-click on the name of the preset in the Presets panel and choose "Update with Current Settings", then in the dialog box ensure you check the items you want including, then click on Update and it's done.


----------

